# Harmonized solo in "Run To You" by Bryan Adams



## prodigal_son

Does anyone know what the actual scales and intervals are for this? I would like to set it on my harmonizer but I am not the most theory-avid person. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mooh

www.musicnotes.com has it. First page is free, the whole thing is top notch tab.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest

Mooh said:


> www.musicnotes.com has it. First page is free, the whole thing is top notch tab.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


How nice is that site? Very cool. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## prodigal_son

Cool. Will have to check that out when the wifey gets home with the WiFi.


----------



## Mooh

I use the site all the time, like several times a week. Sometimes just for the first page, sometimes for whole pieces. Some tunes allow you to change the key. 

Make sure your printer has ink and paper. It happens pretty fast.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## prodigal_son

Finally checked out that site. Am I missing something? I only managed to see the first page of the song. All I need to know is what key(s) the harmonized solo is in so I can set my harmonizer to it. I have also been looking at it in Guitar Pro Tab Editor. Cheers!


----------



## Mooh

prodigal_son said:


> Finally checked out that site. Am I missing something? I only managed to see the first page of the song. All I need to know is what key(s) the harmonized solo is in so I can set my harmonizer to it. I have also been looking at it in Guitar Pro Tab Editor. Cheers!


They give you the first page for free, you *purchase* the rest. If the tune doesn't change key then it'll be the same as the one it started in.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## prodigal_son

Yeah man, and that's not really what I expected but thanks for telling me about it. Hopefully this does not come across as ungrateful or snarky but I will attempt to rephrase my question with hopes that someone understands and could possibly help me with less costs involved.

My knowledge of music theory is weak (read: lazy) and am not always able to know what key the notes I am playing are in. I know, I know.. You are probably thinking "What a poseur he is". I still enjoy playing guitar. I merely would like to know the solo for "Run To You" by Bryan Adams. I am trying to set the harmony parts up on my harmonizer so I can play "Run To You" live and it would help to know what modes and intervals are being used in the solo. I already know how and where to play the solo (it's basically a downward moving repetition of a four note arpeggio starting with a barred A chord shape at the 11th fret as an Fmaj -played over an F#min- to Emaj to Dmaj to Emaj) but I am unsure of the scales being played and the intervals between the root solo and it's harmonies when the harmonies kick in during the last four measures of the solo (i.e. 3rds above, 5ths below, etc..). Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

I believe the key I am talking about is Amaj.


----------



## 335Bob

Here's a print screen of the harmonized solo that you're looking for. Written in the Key of E. It's relative Key is C# minor.


----------



## TubeStack

prodigal_son said:


> Does anyone know what the actual scales and intervals are for this? I would like to set it on my harmonizer but I am not the most theory-avid person. Thanks in advance!!


I'm not sure how flexible your harmonizer is, but it may be tricky to set it for this solo because the part to which you're referring doesn't stick to a standard scale throughout the whole section. It contains notes from different scales/keys within the one solo section.

Going from memory, not having heard the tune in a while, I believe the solo is built around sus4-resolving-to-major chord arpeggios, following the F#-E-D-E chord progression (ie. a melody of b-a#-f#-c# over the 'F#' chord, a-g#-e-b over the 'E' chord, and g-f#-d-a over the 'D' chord). 

The tricky part is the last two phrases (over the E and D chords), because they contain an 'a' and 'g' in the melody, which are not part of the F# major scale that the first part of the section uses.

So, having said that, when hearing the part in my head from memory, I think the harmony part is below the main melody, a 3rd below, but I don't know if it perfectly follows the ups and downs of the melody (ie. parallel harmony), or if it does something a little more idiosyncratic and unique.

You may be able to get a decent approximation happening if you can set your harmonizer to not 'think' key-wise but to play play straight 3rds below the melody, individual to each chord, rather than an overall underlying key.


----------



## TubeStack

Okay, just looked at 335Bob's post, and it looks like the harmony part is a third below (ie. three notes under) the main part, as I thought, and it directly follows the motion of the main melody (parallel).

I'm not sure why that transcriber chose to use a key signature of E major/C#minor, however. The song's underlying tonal centre is definitely F# minor/major. (The vocal sections being F# minor and the solo having a switch to F# major.) Maybe because E major is slightly easier to read than F# major, which is usually written as Gb, both having more sharps/flats to deal with.


----------



## TubeStack

The other approach would be to play the main melody during the first part of the no-harmony section yourself, then switch and play the harmony part in the next section, while setting your harmonizer to play a 3rd above you (going by the major scale of each individual chord and not an overall key). This will hopefully have the harmonizer playing the main melody while you play the harmony part, but I'm not sure how the harmonizer will treat the notes that need to be a 4th apart (there's one in each chord, when the main melody hits the root note of the chord underneath), if it's playing strict 3rds above... it'll be okay if it's 'thinking' individual-chord-wise, ie. the major scale belonging to each separate chord, and not overall-key-wise...


----------



## prodigal_son

Hmm.. Tried it last night with E (3rds below) and A (3rds below). Didn't work properly unfortunately. I know that my processor can be set to play "off" notes as either parallel, diatonic, diminished, modal (lydian), or altered with 7(b5) harmonies. I am thinking I should have set it to "parallel"? Too bad for me though as my gear is at the jam pad and I won't see it until next week.kqoct


----------

